# Renewing German Student Visa (High School Student)



## susans

My son is doing an exchange year as a high school student in Braunschweig. He loves it and loves his host family and both agree that it would be excellent for him to spend next year there as well. His 'Huch Schule' wants him back for next year too so we have the blessing of the school. Does anyone know the process to renew a student visa for a high school student? The German consulate site (it would be in NYC for us) only talks about new visas - not renewals - and I've called twice during calling hours and couldn't get a person to ask). Thanks in advance for any information provided!


----------

